# Oven Jerky method



## stillhunter (Feb 3, 2014)

I've come up w a cheap, easy clean up technique for making fantastic jerky in the oven. I tear off a 3-,4' piece of HD alum. foil, lay it on a table and grasp an end w my tumbs, middle and pointy fingers, w the middle fingers under the foil. I then squeeze and bend a crease across the foil and pinch it flat making a fin that's about 1" tall, then repeat all the way to the end of the sheet making a surface similar to an accordians bellows. Then put it on a large cookie sheet and drape the marinaded strips of meat accross the fins I've made on the foil. I put 2 or 3 cookie sheets in the oven on 2 racks and dry 4-6 hours at 170-180 w the oven door propped open slightly w a wooden spoon. I rotate and move the pans up and down on the racks every hour or more and turn the all the jerky over after about 3 hrs. until it's dry and ready to eat and it's the most consistant way I've tried to make some darn good jerky. When done simply throw the foil away or make another batch! not much to clean up afterward. I'm not real fond of dehydrator jerky, it always seems to dry and brittle when my friends make it. I like to smoke jerky on a Smoker, but it takes me all day and consistant results are much harder to achieve IMO, though the real smoke flavor can't be beat by using liquid smoke I use in my oven jerky marinades.


----------

